# China Glaze Summer 09 sneak peak



## Bec688 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Grape Juice





**Watermelon Rind





**Orange Marmalade





**Strawberry Fields





**Cherry Pie





**Raspberry Festival






Source: *All Laquered Up


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

I prefer plain, non glittery shadows. Otherwise, my favourite would be strawberry fields. my favourite shades are probably a cross between strawberry fields and orange marmalade


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh I love them! My faves are Strawberry Fields and Rasberry Festival


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

My #1 pet peeve with China Glaze is they hardly ever have matte colours....they always have to throw some shimmer or in this case, a lot of sparkle into the colours!!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 2, 2009)

ohhhhhh look at that green! see _this_ is where opi falls down. you'd never see an opi collection like that nowadays.

i'm not fond of the sparkly finish either but i do think it works for these colours.


----------



## Karren (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are nice!! I haven't seen this brand around any of the stores I shop..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are pretty colors!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty ! I like Strawberry fields.


----------



## szie (Feb 6, 2009)

Grape Juice

Watermelon Rind

Orange Marmalade

Strawberry Fields

...are mine



!


----------

